# My 1992 Nissan Pulsar GTi-R



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

it did 245 WHP at 10 psi


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love the car! any more pics though?

p.s. nice double post :thumbup:


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

That is very clean. Congratulations on a great car. I'd also like to see more pics - engine, interior etc.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

One question...How did you get that car in states ? Just curious because that is my all time favorite sr20det powered car and what I consider to be one of the greatest nissans ever made. Was also my favorite car in the original Gran Turismo. Nice car by the way :thumbup: Jim


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

doesn't look like a 92 at all. Very clean car!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

i have a 1990 that will arrive in the US on 4/19.
im selling it .it will have a Fl title


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

What will you be asking for it?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> What will you be asking for it?


Sorry, man. Keep that in the Classifieds. Not here.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Only the best comes from Long Island :thumbup:


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Only the best comes from Long Island :thumbup:


thats right man.have you seen me driving around?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

celm said:


> thats right man.have you seen me driving around?


Nah were about..I think I know were your located.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Nah were about..I think I know were your located.


im in the islip area


----------

